# Gtx 660 ti selling for 15.5k - flipkart!!!!



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was just seeing prices of graphic cards as they have inflated recently, and then I found gtx 660ti windforce for 15.5k 
Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2 GB GDDR5 GV-N66TWF2-2GD Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

Even if it is a mistake pricing, most probably flipkart will honour it, buy it till you can


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

^^ That's one heck of a deal. Potential buyers should grab it while it last.
I don't think that's a typo either, because the final price is after a 22% discount and its clearly mentioned.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 27, 2013)

The pic is also of 660ti,
But I still cant believe its available at that price that too at flipkart 
When I saw it, I thought of selling my gtx 660 and getting two of these for sli and get a discount of 10k!
And its windforce for god's sake.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 27, 2013)

bang for buck!!


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn..!!!
*Its seller replacement Warranty*
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Untitled_zps7ca8c128.png


----------



## phrick (Apr 27, 2013)

has anyone bought.
also it says delivery charges extra.
no cod?



shreymittal said:


> Damn..!!!
> *Its seller replacement Warranty*
> *i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Untitled_zps7ca8c128.png


so? what is seller replacement warranty? is it bad?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 27, 2013)

Can sm1 confirm whether this is true? I am thinking of ditching my 7970 and going 660ti sli.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 27, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Can sm1 confirm whether this is *true*? I am thinking of ditching my 7970 and going 660ti sli.



*True*, as in?

Seller Replacement policy means any defects and the Seller will give you a replacement within a few days, all communication will be handled via Flipkart. The actual product warranty is that of Gigabyte itself, so I don't see how that's a problem.

Btw, 660 ti SLI will offer only 6-10% increase in performance over the HD 7970. But go ahead if you're loaded. 

Which you are, if your signature is anything to go by


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 27, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> *True*, as in?
> 
> Seller Replacement policy means any defects and the Seller will give you a replacement within a few days, all communication will be handled via Flipkart. The actual product warranty is that of Gigabyte itself, so I don't see how that's a problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.

660ti sli performs around 30-35% faster than a single 7970 or 680, depending on whether sli scales or not.If I were loaded I would have added another 7970 in xfire and that would have been unbeatable


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Btw, 660 ti SLI will offer only 6-10% increase in performance over the HD 7970. But go ahead if you're loaded.
> :



The difference is much higher than that buddy. A gtx 670 performs 10% on average below 7970 (not ghz edition) and 660-ti is 10% below 670.

How come 660-ti sli is 6-10% faster than 7970? Its much faster than that buddy. In fact 660-ti sli will allow gameplay settings not possible on a single 7970.
The difference will more or like be 35-40%. 

*www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/31/galaxy_geforce_gtx_660_ti_gc_3gb_sli_review/1#.UXwWkrVTB4o

*P.S-* 650-Ti boost sli beats a 680 and 7970 by 5-10%. 660-ti sli will kill a single 7970, even the ghz edition.

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost_SLI/21.html


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 27, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 660ti sli performs around 30-35% faster than a single 7970 or 680, depending on whether sli scales or not.If I were loaded I would have added another 7970 in xfire and that would have been unbeatable





vickybat said:


> The difference is much higher than that buddy. A gtx 670 performs 10% on average below 7970 (not ghz edition) and 660-ti is 10% below 670.
> 
> How come 660-ti sli is 6-10% faster than 7970? Its much faster than that buddy. In fact 660-ti sli will allow gameplay settings not possible on a single 7970.
> The difference will more or like be 35-40%.
> ...



I can't find the 7970 vs 660 ti sli comparison in the link you gave. But what you said makes sense.

I was looking at this thread (I know it's old) a few days back, and I (wrongly) assumed rock2702 was gaming at 1440p, so.....


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well if we are getting bill, I dont know how reseller warranty affects as you can easily rma to the company itself??
And I think 660ti is better than hd 7950 crossfire, so it is going to be a good upgrade on hd 7970. Well I will choose it over a 7970 at this price 
Can a corsair gs 600 handle this sli? I want to upgrade as well


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 27, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> I was looking at this thread (I know it's old) a few days back, and I (wrongly) assumed rock2702 was gaming at 1440p, so.....



Your assumption is absolutely correct.I game on a 27 inch 2560x1440 res s-ips monitor.Just haven't updated my signature


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 28, 2013)

And If 7990's review are anything to go by, I will stay away frpm hd 7970 cf atleast till summer, till new drivers roll in. And once again please can anybody tell if my gs 600 will handle sli or not?


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 28, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Well if we are getting bill, I dont know how reseller warranty affects as you can easily rma to the company itself??
> And I think 660ti is better than hd 7950 crossfire, so it is going to be a good upgrade on hd 7970. Well I will choose it over a 7970 at this price
> Can a corsair gs 600 handle this sli? I want to upgrade as well



Note that there is no reseller _warranty_, ONLY a replacement policy, where products which are found damaged and/or defective *on delivery* are replaced within a period of 10 days. This is different from the Gigabyte warranty, which is applicable over a period of 3 yrs.

As far as the GS600 is concerened, a single 660 Ti needs ~150W, so I think the PSU _should_ be able to handle the SLI as well.


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2013)

There is 3 year gigabyte warranty mentioned so what's the worry


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2013)

OMG !!! Someone give me 15k pls .....


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> OMG !!! Someone give me 15k pls .....



:LOL:   , Anybody giving loans?? on 15K. will repay in 15years!!!  :LOL:  

Shiva


----------



## vrk (Apr 28, 2013)

Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2 GB GDDR5 GV-N670WF2-2GD Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


see what i found


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2013)

vrk said:


> Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2 GB GDDR5 GV-N670WF2-2GD Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com
> 
> 
> see what i found


At that price HD 7970 outperforms the GTX 670 ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 28, 2013)

Absolute bad luck ,they wont deliver to Kolkata. Even to a prominent part of Kolkata in the South! So Sli dreams shattered!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

yes i have entered all the pincodes of mumbai,but it says "not available in your location"

so do not dream to early guys!


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 28, 2013)

Only delivered within Delhi & Chennai,no Mumbai , no Kolkata  ...nothing!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Damn..!!!
> *Its seller replacement Warranty*
> *i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Untitled_zps7ca8c128.png



Please check carefully, it has 3 years Gigabyte India warranty


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2013)

BTw the seller is SMC international , so any doubt , call them .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

and what about gigabyte gpu service in india? who handles it?    i heard it have to be send to foreign countries to rma?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2013)

is this better option than a single hd 7950 vapour x oc??? i checked it says free home delivery


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

yes 2xgtx 660ti beats single hd 7970 easily anyday


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2013)

will it be better to go for gtx 660ti than 7950 vapour x??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ At this price, its definitely better. No significant difference in 1080p gaming.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2013)

gigabyte service is good in delhi . NOt sure about other states , but member* top gear* faced difficulty for his mobo RMA .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

mods please close this thread.it is now @20k close this


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2013)

it went out of stock >> Price back to 20K and retailer is now WS Retail


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2013)

did any 1 of u buy it???


----------



## RohanM (Apr 28, 2013)

It's out of stock now.....


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 28, 2013)

same here out of stock


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 29, 2013)

Was anyone able to buy it or was it just a mistake that got reverted quickly?


----------

